# My little Hammys getting old :(



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a russian dwarf hamster, he is 1 and half years old and i think he is starting to get old. he is constantly drinking water which is terrible for me because he is peeing all the time and his cage gets really dirty and stinky within 2-3 days! Also he is quite shaky and has started being really picky with his food, my fiance for some reason thinks he has diabetes.. is this possible or is he just plain stupid?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I've heard that dwarf species are prone to diabetes so I wouldn't rule it out. I'd say a trip to the vet just to be sure he's OK and it's not an infection or anything else


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> I've heard that dwarf species are prone to diabetes so I wouldn't rule it out. I'd say a trip to the vet just to be sure he's OK and it's not an infection or anything else


ooh i didnt realize hamster can actually have diabetes bless..
i will take him to the vets ans see whats up with him, thanks


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Your boyfriend may be on to something. It's all the classic signs of diabetes and dwarfs are prone to it from not getting the right nutrition. 

I don't think there is a cure but i'm not 100% sure. There is a member on here who made up a mix that has the exact requirements for dwarf hamsters so that they don't get diabetes and will probably help one who is diabetic. It's sold on RatRations website and my dwarf hamster absolutely loves it. 

Hope he's okay though


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

peter0 said:


> Your boyfriend may be on to something. It's all the classic signs of diabetes and dwarfs are prone to it from not getting the right nutrition.
> 
> I don't think there is a cure but i'm not 100% sure. There is a member on here who made up a mix that has the exact requirements for dwarf hamsters so that they don't get diabetes and will probably help one who is diabetic. It's sold on RatRations website and my dwarf hamster absolutely loves it.
> 
> Hope he's okay though


hmm maybe he has got it, i will get him to the vets see what they say. thanks for the site though i will definitely have a look and see what he is like with that.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

In the time being just make sure he a constant supply to water, maybe even 2 bottles as they will drink a lot now. Good luck at the vets


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Dwarf hams (especially hybrids) are prone to diabetes. 
I had a boy with it once.

Unfortunately there isn't anything a vet can do if your hamster does have it.
All you can do is make sure they have plenty of water as they will want to drink more.
And dont give them any sugary treats, stick to veggies, dog biscuits, barley rings, nuts and sugar free porridge.


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Dwarf hams (especially hybrids) are prone to diabetes.
> I had a boy with it once.
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't anything a vet can do if your hamster does have it.
> ...


He does go though a lot of water, almost 2 small bottles a day which is alot for a tiny animal, he always has cucumber and them stick that hand from the top of the cage with nuts and dried fruit on, he loves them!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Dont give him too much cucumber as this may give him an upset tummy.

Also those sticks that you hang in the cage are no good for him, they will be full of sugar and wont help if he has diabetes.
Stick to giving him the treats I suggested. Also dried mealworms go down well with dwarf hamsters.


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Dont give him too much cucumber as this may give him an upset tummy.
> 
> Also those sticks that you hang in the cage are no good for him, they will be full of sugar and wont help if he has diabetes.
> Stick to giving him the treats I suggested. Also dried mealworms go down well with dwarf hamsters.


ooh i thought they were ok for him, i will try him from sugar free porridge, thats the only i havent tried him with, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

The treat stick will be packed with sugar and obv the dried fruits which are best to avoid with diabetes prone hamsters.
Just stick to low/no sugar treats and you'll be fine.


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> The treat stick will be packed with sugar and obv the dried fruits which are best to avoid with diabetes prone hamsters.
> Just stick to low/no sugar treats and you'll be fine.


arr ok thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## tia maria (Sep 16, 2012)

Our granddaughter's russian dwarf is 2 now, and sadly has a tumour under the eye. She is still eating, active and happy so on vet's advice it's a case of watch and see

Good to know about the diabetes...need to take the treat stick out
Tich's fave treat is small young dandelion leaves


----------

